# See Shock ;) ;)



## lah_knee (Jun 19, 2007)

i havent posted my looks in a whileee... so here are two from the c-shock weekend at work. most taken after work but a few from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















































USED: nude CCB, vanilla, eyepopping, wondergrass, big t, atlantic blue, bright sunshine, engraved and romping
lips was magenta lipliner with blast o blue but its faded

and another look... rainbow...































and obviously i used all the c-shock colors on this one lol except i substituted. i used bright sunshine and atlantic blue instead of going bananas and bang on blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lips WAS soar lipliner with out to shock. but that faded too lol

TAA DAA


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 19, 2007)

woow i love both looks they're soo beautiful!!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 19, 2007)

wooooooh! both are amazing, but the second one... *looove*


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG!! WOW!!! these are amazing!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

also
what did you use on the browbone??
xxxx


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 19, 2007)

oooohhh, that's beautiful


----------



## macface (Jun 19, 2007)

your beautiful.


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 19, 2007)

i always use vanilla for my highlight/browbone


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks lovely xx


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 19, 2007)

omg...those two looks are to die for...do you mind telling what you used for both looks???? i really want to try them!! thanks so much...please please post more of your work


----------



## geeko (Jun 19, 2007)

i LOVE the colors...what did u use as a base?


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 19, 2007)

wow they both look AMAZING!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2007)

gorgeous, those looks are hotttttt


----------



## MaCNooB (Jun 19, 2007)

Whoa! THis is so awesome...makes me want to buy more of the c-shock shadows


----------



## kimmy (Jun 19, 2007)

please remember to post what products you used as per the fotd forum guidelines.


----------



## Mien (Jun 19, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 19, 2007)

woooow!!! very cool


----------



## Jayne (Jun 19, 2007)

AMAZING !!!!! 
wow


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, very pretty


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 19, 2007)

oohh i really love this esp the first one. pretty!


----------



## FatalxDoll (Jun 19, 2007)

Your soo gorgeous.

And i absoultely love the colors on you and the blending... All of it!


----------



## User67 (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG those are both so beautiful! I especially like the first one!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 19, 2007)

please post more often! you are beautiful and so very talented!


----------



## nwperson (Jun 19, 2007)

wowza!!
amazing! one of the most beautifull eye makeup that i've seen!
can you please tell me how and with what brushes you did your under eye line? on both looks, please. 

amazing amazing amazing!


----------



## MCninja (Jun 19, 2007)

rainbow! love it. LOVE.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 19, 2007)

I cant pick a favorite!! LOVE BOTH LOOKS!!!! You are beautiful and very talented too


----------



## applefrite (Jun 19, 2007)

Love your looks !!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 19, 2007)

Both of the looks are really hot. I am so glad you posted because I was always looking for your looks on livejournal and missed them.  Your makeup always looks so good.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 19, 2007)

These are my favourite C-Shock looks. Perfect!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 19, 2007)

those are both so pretty


----------



## thenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

That looks amazing! I absolutely love those! You lining is so perfect, i am completely jealous!


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

These look soo pretty!


----------



## franimal (Jun 19, 2007)

i love these! what lipstick r u wearing in the first?


----------



## aziajs (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow.  Gorgeous.  I love the first look.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 19, 2007)

oooh i love this one a lot! thanks for posting!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 19, 2007)

Very niiiiice! I love both looks!


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 19, 2007)

ooo ithought i posted what i used, my bad. can you please switch this back to the fotd forum. thats where it belongs


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 19, 2007)

I saw this on livejournal and my initial reaction was "wow!", but seeing it again it still is "wow!"  You are so so pretty and those are such gorgeous looks!

I want to try the first one!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 19, 2007)

WOW!!! these are amazing!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2007)

You're beautiful!  Amazing makeup skills.  You look great


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## nwperson (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nwperson* 

 
_wowza!!
amazing! one of the most beautifull eye makeup that i've seen!
can you please tell me how and with what brushes you did your under eye line? on both looks, please. 

amazing amazing amazing!_

 
please? still waiting for you answer


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 23, 2007)

i always use engraved in my water line and smudge it around using a "pencil" brush. (its the mac brush that looks like a pencil and the hairs are white) then i dip that brush into a color i want to wear and do the same thing but i do bring it down quite a bit. i sometimes even using a blending color below it lol using a 224 blending brush


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful ..u look as you have walked out of a tropical rainforest and the jungle pixies did your makeup =P


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 28, 2007)

*All these looks and you are yummy!*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2007)

Sooo nice!  Wow wow wow!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry, just dug this up.

C-Shock really is one of the best collections... stunning looks.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

oooo very pretty! i love the eyes! :]


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 23, 2008)

You are so lucky! It would be my dream job to work at MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The looks are awesome, too!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 26, 2012)

Amazing!


----------

